# Nasp powerpoint



## ahmed ezz el din (28 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخوانى اعضاء المنتدى الكرام*
ده ملف بوربوينت لكورس ناسب دبلومه اللى بيدرس فى الجامعه الامريكيه
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم

http://www.4shared.com/file/89948048/6a0b4ec2/JHA.html​


----------



## ahmed ezz el din (28 فبراير 2009)

*هذه ملفات اخرى حتى يكتمل الموضوع وتعم الفائده باذن الله
الملف الاول
Work Permit System

*http://www.4shared.com/file/89950967/3f870b01/2-Work_Permit_System.html
​


----------



## ahmed ezz el din (28 فبراير 2009)

*الملف الثانى
accident investigation

*http://www.4shared.com/file/89952843/a1170f26/accident_investigationx.html​


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (28 فبراير 2009)

الله ينور عليك بشمهندس احمد عز
سبقتنى كما هو حالك دائما
اسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بوخالد من الخليج (28 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير اخي احمد والله يرزقك الجنه على الموضوع الرائع واسالك اذا عندك ملفات عن الهازوب او الفاير مارشال لاتحرمنا منها والله يوفقك


----------



## سيناوى81 (28 فبراير 2009)

اضافتك قيمة جدا
اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## Nass221 (9 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور على هذا الموضوع 


وبالتوفيق دائما الي كل خير 

اخوك Nass221


----------



## fraidi (11 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير اخي احمد والله يرزقك الجنه


----------



## abosaeed (12 مارس 2009)

افيدونا جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ملفات البور وينت لايمكن فتحها


----------



## كلام الزهور (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخي المهندس احمد عز الدين 
ملفات رائعه 
تقبل مروري


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 مارس 2009)

مشكور على الملفات الرائعة
وآسف لتأخري بالرد لكونه كان هناك لدي مشاكل في التحميل لبطء الشبكة


----------



## م/وفاء (20 مارس 2009)

اللينك مششششششششش شغالللل يبالنسبه nasp


----------



## محمودالحسيني (20 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في موازين حسناتكم وزادكم من فضله في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## medhat56 (15 مايو 2009)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## حسن باشا (20 مايو 2009)

*اضافتك قيمة جدا
اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع*​


----------



## aaar (25 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا على مجهودك الرائع و**جزاك الله خير *


----------



## Waleed77 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## kinghse (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووور*


----------



## fraidi (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (20 فبراير 2012)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mohamed Gomaa HSE (20 فبراير 2012)

thankKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------

